# How many people have you dated and thought was the one?



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

*how many people have you dated and thought they were the one for you?*


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

One and only one. Ever since I thought she was the one none of the other girls I've dated have compared to her.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

kph5034 said:


> One and only one. Ever since I thought she was the one none of the other girls I've dated have compared to her.


 really what happened?


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-forum-givers/2907-i-need-help-girl.html

Click that... it will explain it lol.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

One. 


...


----------



## ImbecilicSage (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never dated (I'm not too embarrassed to share that as I think it's paradoxically novel and shameful at the same time, and paradoxes are fun ).


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I've had three GFs, and only wanted to married one. Although I suscribe to the school of thought of there being multipple people for one person.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never dated and don't plan on dating for a while. I see nothing wrong with never having dated since I know I'm not going to find "the one" at my age.


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I've never dated and don't plan on dating for a while. I see nothing wrong with never having dated since I know I'm not going to find "the one" at my age.



How old are you... if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

3 of them :blushed:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

kph5034 said:


> How old are you... if you dont mind me asking?


19, there is a chance of me finding "the one" at my age though it's extremely small.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> 19, there is a chance of me finding "the one" at my age though it's extremely small.


I did it.

Weird, you're my age.

Now I'm going to tell you to stfu more


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> I did it.
> 
> Weird, you're my age.
> 
> Now I'm going to tell you to stfu more


lol, and how did that work out?.:tongue:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

CUZ NOW YOU'RE MY PEER, BITCH! And you can't pull that "whoa shit I've been on this planet longer so now I got this gay ass card I can pull" card. So wooo!

No wonder you haven't been drunk yet, you still got loads of time!

Come to Minneapolis and get silly.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm nearly 25. I had 2 ex-bf and although I love them very much, I'm not considering any of them as "the one". I'm still searching...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

In that case I can do the same to you.:tongue: You don't have to worry about me doing that, I typically use that against them by making fun of their age. I'll pass on the drinking though, never saw the point to it.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I know married couples who were high school sweethearts that have quite a few years together. It can be done.


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> 19, there is a chance of me finding "the one" at my age though it's extremely small.



Hell I was almost positive I found the one for me at 16... and I still believe she was the one for me. Although I am learning to let her go.

And I'm 19 also. so fuck you guyssssssss =P


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

kph5034 said:


> Hell I was almost positive I found the one for me at 16... and I still believe she was the one for me. Although I am learning to let her go.
> 
> And I'm 19 also. so fuck you guyssssssss =P


Fuck you too. I'll grind my feet on your couch. :tongue:


----------



## kph5034 (Jun 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Fuck you too. I'll grind my feet on your couch. :tongue:


Ha Rick James "Fuck yo couch n*$%, fuck yo couch!" Not sure if I can drop the N bomb on here or not hahaha


----------

